# REW sound ideas



## Alaric (May 3, 2006)

Hi Guys,

This may be a mad rambling, or a licencing cost point, but with REW is it posible to use a dolby digital encoded sound/sweep and hence run the sound through the whole chain, rather than plug/replug you amp/bfd etc ???

Another nice effect would be using REW as a reference level calibrator, eg a 5.1/6.1 sweep for level settings.

If it is a licencing point, ie generating DD on the fly may be costly/difficult, is it posible to get round this with pre-recorded sounds ?

Just ideas...

Ta,
Lee


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

As of right now, REW doesn't have DD signals output due to licensing, as I recall. Pre-recorded sounds might encounter the same problem. JohnM will know.


----------

